# Gardasee! Sentiero 650/624 am Altissimo di Nago



## powderJO (10. August 2007)

hat jemand nähere infos zu den beiden sentieros. kann auf der karte nachvollziehen, dass sie sich immer  schön am hang entlangzuwinden scheinen. die karte sagt aber nix über die wegbeschaffenheit aus - vom gefälle würde ich mal auf flow-trail tippen  ist das so? s1 oder s5? wo liegt die wahrheit? danke für schnelle hilfe,
pj


----------



## powderJO (10. August 2007)

weiß echt keiner was zu den beiden wegen? kann doch gar nicht sein ... oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2007)

...


----------



## Enduro (10. August 2007)

du vermutest richtig, ist nach meiner Meinung einer der schönsten Trails am Gardasee. Bilder hier garda119 - garda135

Tipp: Fahr da am WE, dann ist die Alp Malga Campei offen, Polenta oder was ähnliches gibt es da immer am Mittag


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2007)

Zum 650 gelangst Du auf dem 622. Anfangs schöner Trail später etwas technisch bis max S2. 






Ab Mga Campo 650, Ruinen auf WW1





Danach Flowspaß pur, schnller Weg in Hohlrinne im Wald. DSehrt schön. Ziemlich schnell und einfach. 
Wir sind damals auf 650 runter bis auf einen Schotterweg auf 900m (Festa), dann rüber gequert zum 601er
Den 624 kenn ich leider noch nicht.
lohnt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. August 2007)

622 und 650 sind sehr lohnend, nicht allzu schwer. im anschluss kann man z.b. den dosso dei roveri trail nach navene nehmen oder wenn's gen torbole gehen soll eine kombination aus 632 und 601 (etwas technischer).

bilder:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/gardasee/gardasee_2005_2_frame.html

tag 5

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/gardasee/gardasee_2005_1_frame.html

tag 3


----------



## karstenr (16. August 2007)

Selber fahre ich diesen Trail immer in die andere Richtung: Nach Auffahrt von Torbole/Nago bis zur Wiese bei 1700m und dann Ã¼ber den Trail 624/650 zum Rif. Graziani. So spart man sich die Tragestrecke zum Altissimo und kann ihn von hinten hochfahren, oder eine andere Fortsetzung wÃ¤hlen. Bilder + Beschreibungen auf meiner Homepage unter âMTB Altissimoâ 
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2007)

hi und danke an alle poster. bin gerade wieder ein paar tage vom lago zurück und wollte kurz noch meine eindrücke schildern vom sentiero 650. und ja - der trail lohnt sich definitiv. der steht auf meiner lieblings-lago-liste ab sofort ziemlich weit oben. komplett fahrbar (obwohl es nass war und es so ein bißchen rutschig war stellenweise) und so gar nicht lago-mäßig (bis auf die letzten teilstücke runter nach feste? - da wirds wieder zum verfallenen karrenweg und damit gerölliger. aber nix schlimmes. insgesamt ein trail, der auch für anfänger echt zu empfehlen ist. vielleicht dann statt der üblichen altissimo auffahrt über die seilbahn monte baldo zum rif. graziani, um sich einiges an kraft und schlepperei zu ersparen ...


----------



## Enduro (21. August 2007)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi und danke an alle poster. bin gerade wieder ein paar tage vom lago zurück und wollte kurz noch meine eindrücke schildern vom sentiero 650. und ja - der trail lohnt sich definitiv. der steht auf meiner lieblings-lago-liste ab sofort ziemlich weit oben. komplett fahrbar (obwohl es nass war und es so ein bißchen rutschig war stellenweise) und so gar nicht lago-mäßig (bis auf die letzten teilstücke runter nach feste? - da wirds wieder zum verfallenen karrenweg und damit gerölliger. aber nix schlimmes. insgesamt ein trail, der auch für anfänger echt zu empfehlen ist. vielleicht dann statt der üblichen altissimo auffahrt über die seilbahn monte baldo zum rif. graziani, um sich einiges an kraft und schlepperei zu ersparen ...



da hast Du recht, betrf. Baldo Seilbahn. Mein Tipp ist die Kombi vom 650/624 mit dem Dosso di Roveri-Trail


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2007)

Wann fährt ab 9.Sept. täglich die erste Seilbahn und kann ich das Ticket am Abend vorher fix kaufen?


----------



## Enduro (21. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wann fährt ab 9.Sept. täglich die erste Seilbahn und kann ich das Ticket am Abend vorher fix kaufen?



http://www.funiviedelbaldo.it/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2007)

Damit ist die Frage nach dem Fahrplan und dem Preis beantwortet. Bleibt die Frage nach der "Buchung" am Vorabend...


----------



## Enduro (21. August 2007)

da kann ich Dir nicht helfen ob das möglich ist, ich denke mal eher nicht
Ist wie bei jeder Seilbahn, wer da ist fährt mit - bis voll ist


----------



## powderJO (22. August 2007)

Enduro schrieb:


> da hast Du recht, betrf. Baldo Seilbahn. Mein Tipp ist die Kombi vom 650/624 mit dem Dosso di Roveri-Trail




ja. dann hat man wirklich ein ziemlich langes trailvergnügen mit unterschiedlichsten charakter aber nie wirklich schwierig (ok im dosso dei roveri sind vielleicht im oberen anspruchsvolleren stück zwei, drei kehren etwas schwieriger).


----------



## Downhiller2007 (31. August 2007)

Ich kann euch die Kombi vom 650/624 nur empfehlen... war dieses Jahr im Juli am Lago di Garda wie schon seit den letzten 6 Jahren und da ist es einfach nur der Hammer zum Biken!!! Sehr empfehlenswert! =)
In Itlaien fahren alle echt wahninns Bikes und sind super freundlich, also man findet immer einen zum Biken...auch wenn man sich nicht versteht, Biken geht immer!!! =)


----------



## Zorro1234 (15. September 2018)

karstenr schrieb:


> Selber fahre ich diesen Trail immer in die andere Richtung: Nach Auffahrt von Torbole/Nago bis zur Wiese bei 1700m und dann Ã¼ber den Trail 624/650 zum Rif. Graziani. So spart man sich die Tragestrecke zum Altissimo und kann ihn von hinten hochfahren, oder eine andere Fortsetzung wÃ¤hlen. Bilder + Beschreibungen auf meiner Homepage unter âMTB Altissimoâ
> GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Zorro1234 (15. September 2018)

Achtung- absolute Fehlinformation!!
Hab den 650 als Auffahrt über Torbole getestet und musste an die 450hm hochschieben. Grosser Höhenverlust!!
Hatte am Altissimo 2450hm Auffahrt am Tacho! Über Standart Schiebestrecke wärens ca. 2000. Fahren ist an vielen Stellen unmöglich, die eingestellten, schönen Bilder und Videos sind die 10% an denen der Trail fahrbar ist!!
Ich würde den Trail nicht mal als Abfahrt wählen, ausser man nimmt die Schiebestrecken in Kauf, erst ab erreichen der Alm Malga Campei kann über den 624er Almweg gut abgefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (15. September 2018)

Meine zitierte Info war von 2007. Damals war der Trail zu ca. 80% fahrbar. Bei meinen letzten Besuchen am Gardasee musste ich leider feststellen: Viele Trails waren für mich nicht mehr fahrbar, da sie nicht mehr hergerichtet wurden oder durch zu viele Downhiller entsprechend aussahen. Daher bin ich in den letzten 5 Jahre nur 2-3 X am Lago gewesen und mehr woanders hin gefahren.    
Speziell der Trail 650/624 ist im Winter sehr Lawinen gefährdet. Wenn da nicht immer wieder der Trail neu hergerichtet wird, sieht es nach einem Jahr viel anders aus.


----------

